# Looking for a stock management http software (php)



## Emrion (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi,

I'm looking for a free software for the stock management of a pump room. It consists just in two endpoints: the sale point and the replenishment point. It should be as simple as possible and support localization. It must run under php 7.2 and mysql 8.0.

I searched but till now, found either free softwares that don't support php 7 or paying ones (which have far too much functionalities).

If someone has an idea...


----------



## balanga (Aug 3, 2019)

A quick Google came up with:-








						Stock Inventory Management
					

Download Stock Inventory Management for free. PHP Stock Inventory Management System - POS. A web-based application which will manage stock inventory so easily: Dashboard, Stock Management, Purchasing, Sales, Suppliers, Customers, Outstandings, and Payments. Nice look and feel interface.




					sourceforge.net
				




Don't know if it's what you are looking for...


----------



## Emrion (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks for this suggestion. It works well, seems localisable by hand (need to create a xml file) but it's not what I want. I just need that people in sale point declare they have sold an item and then, if the stock of any item reach a certain limit an alert popup on the replenishment point.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 3, 2019)

What about Odoo? It uses PostgreSQL and Python, but does have localization. MySQL may be substituted.


			Doug's Domain :: Installing Odoo V9 on FreeBSD 10.2 with Nginx Proxy


----------



## Emrion (Aug 3, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> What about Odoo? It uses PostgreSQL and Python, but does have localization. MySQL may be substituted.
> 
> 
> Doug's Domain :: Installing Odoo V9 on FreeBSD 10.2 with Nginx Proxy


Seems too far from my prerequisites. To be clear, I don't want to install a bunch of softwares to finally conclude it isn't the thing I wanted.


----------

